# BMW Pet peeves



## TopDog5450 (Feb 11, 2011)

Bremen Ben said:


> Can't really blame them for it. I would do the same if I own a business.
> 
> My pet peeve with my car: tiny glove compartment and center console compartment.


And, the cupholders, too.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Keep in mind, the new engine (N55) was most likely implemented in 2011 in order to meet the deadline for EURO 5 emissions compliance. The older N54 is a EURO 4 and the newer stringent Euro 5 standards took effect this past fall. So BMW didn't put in a revised engine just for the sake of change.


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

Removal of the dipstick.
Need to "register" a newly installed battery = $500 battery install if you don't have a copy of DIS or a Bavarian Technic kit. (I do but I feel for the guys who don't)
New brake pad wear sensors - will not allow you to reset the Check Control for brakes if there is any wear at all on the sensor (ie BMW forces you to _always_ use new sensors)
iDrive prior to the latest CIC versions. Ultra slow non-intuitive interface is maddening. 
Clutch Delay Valve - BMW feels its owners lack the skill to shift properly.
Orange "DSC Disabled" warning light - BMW owners might be smart enough to to earn the money required to afford the car but BMW feels they need to display an annoying light to remind you that you are now in "fun mode".
Moving of the window switches from the traditional center console to the doors.
BMW's tendency to blindly change parts if a code is thrown without first checking the part to see if it is indeed bad.
BMW's use of low silicon wire shielding (environmental reasons) which results in endless electronic failures after ~10 years of ownership as wire gets brittle with age.
Low silicon plastic also results in high failure rate of plastic parts exposed to heat (coolant expansion tanks, etc...)
German brake pads with high carbon content (required by TUV) resulting in massive brake dust.


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

Yorgi said:


> German brake pads with high carbon content (required by TUV) resulting in massive brake dust.


No longer a problem on the latest models, they hardly dust at all. After nearly a decade spent scrubbing two different 20-spoke wheel styles on an E46, it's both welcome and ... weird. 

My peeves:
- After 4.5 months with the car I'm *still* reaching for window switches that are no longer on the console. Bad BMW, no biscuit! 
- Chintzy dome & reading lights, compared to the E46. Such an otherwise good-looking interior deserves better. Sad.


----------



## Aria (Apr 15, 2011)

Glock13 said:


> I'll vote for the lack of alarm...unacceptable.


Personally I can't stand alarms. As was mentioned, no one pays attention anymore. Those things go off if a car passes sometimes! Just wait until you have a night with an alarm going off all...damn...night...because the owner is out of town. You can set off a car alarm, and the most anyone will do is glance and roll their eyes. No one's going to jump to it and call 911.


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

Zeichen311 said:


> No longer a problem on the latest models, they hardly dust at all. After nearly a decade spent scrubbing two different 20-spoke wheel styles on an E46, it's both welcome and ... weird. ...


Wow, that is very interesting. I've been tossing OEM pads into the garbage when I buy a new BMW for over 15 years. Can anyone else confirm their new OEM pads are low dust?

I just helped a guy change his pads on an '08 335i and he was complaining about brake dust. We installed StopTech Street Performance pads to replace OEM.


----------



## Was Auch immer (Mar 26, 2011)

When I stop the car, put it in park and depress the stop/start button the engine turns off but the radio and nav display stay on. Simple depress of the stop/start with foot off the brake turns them off ..... but why is it set up like this ? What am I missing ?


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Yorgi said:


> Wow, that is very interesting. I've been tossing OEM pads into the garbage when I buy a new BMW for over 15 years. Can anyone else confirm their new OEM pads are low dust?
> 
> I just helped a guy change his pads on an '08 335i and he was complaining about brake dust. We installed StopTech Street Performance pads to replace OEM.












Is it pretty much gone on 2011 models. Here is a photo of my 2011 335i coupe after 900 miles. See the X mark I made in the dust with my finger. Almost no dust at all.


----------



## tranquility (Apr 15, 2011)

E90Alan said:


> Is it pretty much gone on 2011 models. Here is a photo of my 2011 335i coupe after 900 miles. See the X mark I made in the dust with my finger. Almost no dust at all.


Huh, does that mean you haven't washed your wheels for 900 miles?


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

Was Auch immer said:


> When I stop the car, put it in park and depress the stop/start button the engine turns off but the radio and nav display stay on. Simple depress of the stop/start with foot off the brake turns them off ..... but why is it set up like this ? What am I missing ?


Next time you stop, press and hold the button for about 2 seconds. Everything will turn off.


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

E90Alan said:


> Is it pretty much gone on 2011 models. Here is a photo of my 2011 335i coupe after 900 miles. See the X mark I made in the dust with my finger. Almost no dust at all.


Amazing, the end of an era.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

My pet peeves (so far) on a 335i coupe:
-chintzy dome lights/overhead console
-chintzy seat belt buckles and buttons
-chintzy seatbelt arms on the coupe
-chintzy plastic used on the door release surround
-chintzy trunk carpeting and no more toolkit in the trunk lid
-no nav/radio info on the screen between the gauges
-new voice recognition technology has so much potential, but is not fully implmenet. Why no voice POI search (like "find nearest gas station"), or play songs by XXX
-search/filter approach to ipod integration; fine,but shoudl also just let you browse by artist/album/ectc and play, not do a "search" each time

Overall though, I'm really stretching because I abslutely love the car! Some of the chintzy stuff baffles me because so much of the interior is really nicely done.


----------



## mstrq (Jun 28, 2010)

E90Alan said:


> Is it pretty much gone on 2011 models. Here is a photo of my 2011 335i coupe after 900 miles. See the X mark I made in the dust with my finger. Almost no dust at all.


I get much more brake dust than that during a shorter period time. Some parts of the wheels turn grey and brown. Are you using some sort of protectant?


----------



## mstrq (Jun 28, 2010)

Was Auch immer said:


> When I stop the car, put it in park and depress the stop/start button the engine turns off but the radio and nav display stay on. Simple depress of the stop/start with foot off the brake turns them off ..... *but why is it set up like this ?* What am I missing ?


I heard it is to let the driver continue using bluetooth and other nav functions.... Overally thoughtful, but annoying. But they turn off when you lock the doors outside.

I once forgot to press the start/stop button twice and didn't lock the doors (was chilling with my friends outside) And the nav/battery stayed on for more than 40 minutes. That taught me to always lock the doors even in the garage. lol


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

tranquility said:


> Huh, does that mean you haven't washed your wheels for 900 miles?


It was a couple day road trip right after I got the car. Not to worry, my car is well cared for.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

mstrq said:


> I get much more brake dust than that during a shorter period time. Some parts of the wheels turn grey and brown. Are you using some sort of protectant?


After washing, I occasionally wipe down the wheels with Zaino CS. I think that helps, but even when I have not applied the Z-CS in sometime I still get very little dust and it is light grey in color.


----------



## tranquility (Apr 15, 2011)

E90Alan said:


> It was a couple day road trip right after I got the car. Not to worry, my car is well cared for.


Ok, that makes sense. I was wondering, 'what the heck...900 miles and no washing?? Poor car!' LOL.


----------



## Virginia Bill (Oct 18, 2005)

*Pet Peeves*

pet peeve #1: no more Touring models

pet peeve #2: no more Touring models

pet peeve #3: no more Touring models.


----------



## Force (Jul 17, 2010)

I hate how you have to halfway crawl to get out of my coupe. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Ringmaster1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Getting in and out can be a pain because of BMW's stupid seat memory system. I had a Lincoln LS V8 Sport and when you took the key out the seat went to the rearmost position allowing an easy exit. Upon returning to the car you had an easy entry and when you inserted the key the seat went to your memory position. How I solved the problem in my E92 is I made memory 2 the rearmost position and memory 1 my driving position. It's just a PITA to always have to press buttons. I couldn't believe BMW's antiquated seat memory feature when I bought the car.


----------

